# Moss?



## charoozz520 (Dec 8, 2008)

I was wondering where you get your moss and what type of moss do you guys use? I see a lot of moss for sale on eBay for pretty cheap and was wondering if I can use those.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Live-Moss-1-lb-box-great-for-Outdoors-or-Terrariums_W0QQitemZ350142971740QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item350142971740&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50

Thanks guys


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

You need to use a tropical moss. Moss found in your backyard or that sellers backyard is not likely going to take hold in the tropical conditions in your vivarium. The popular mosses that are used most are Java, Riccia and Kyoto. Java moss can be bought at most fish stores as an underwater moss. It will eventually begin to grow terrestrially if given enough light and misting. Riccia is actually not a moss, but grows like a moss and requires the same care as java for the most part.


----------



## clwatkins10 (Nov 15, 2008)

There are all kinds of aquatic mosses that can convert to an emersed form and grow and look great. Java moss works well, but grow upward and doesn't form a thick carpet. Taiwan moss works great as does Singapore moss and both do not require as much dampness as you would think. Riccia fluitans (a liverwort) also looks great.
Taiwan moss:








Singapore moss on top, Taiwan moss on bottom:








Riccia:
























Submerged riccia:








Submerged Singapore moss on left, submerged Taiwan moss on right:








Submerged Singapore moss:
























Submerged Taiwan moss:








Another alternative that isn't a moss, HC (Hemianthus Callitrichoides):
















Submerged HC with weeping moss on the wood:








Submerged Flame moss, which would also work well emersed:








Submerged Java moss:


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

I'll second the recommendations on ricca, im not a fan of java moss, i just dont like the look but it does work. I havent tried the taiwan and similar aquatic mosses yet but would like to. T and c found in the links section of this site offers a tropical moss periodically, currently out of stock, thats great. Black jungle also offers a tropical moss that is good, but i like t and c's much better. If you know anyone in flordia or around there they can probably get you some moss from outside that will work. 

I have to disagree somewhat with trying mosses from around your home as long as you dont live way north. i live in oklahoma and have found several varieties that will do well in a viv. Often though a newly transplanted moss will dye off but if left alone will come back in a few months and the new moss will be much more likely to survive the viv conditions, it becomes acclimated. Often you'll hear people claim that all temperate mosses require a dormant period, and sure some do but alot of them dont, and will actually work in a viv...the further south u are the more likely you'll find something that will work. Its worth experimenting. Plus with the exception of introducing an outside pathogen which is always a risk when getting moss or plants from anywhere truthfully, u got nothin to loose. 

Kyoto moss is great, use a crap load of the spore though if you want it to grow in lush. i'd say 1-2 packs per square foot minimum. Sometimes it takes awhile to get started, but once going really takes off usually.

Also the lil fly traps and carnivourous plants that lowes, walmart or home depot sells often contain a lil moss growing in there with them and i've found that moss will survive in the vivarium also. But u only get a little of it. Put it in a grow out tank and harvest it as needed once it takes hold...infact its a good idea to have atleast one grow out tank for mosses. 

When planting a new viv i usually dont have enough moss to do the whole thing, but from my grow out tank and other vivs i can scavenge small plugs to plant 1 inch or so apart, then they just all grow together and viola! 

My basic strategy with moss though to throw as many types in as i can find and let them fight it out for dominance....also some mosses will take hold where others wont, so that ensures better coverage and few if any dead zones. And then i throw ricca in there too! 

oh and dont pull dead mosses...they tend to work well as a substrate for new mosses, maybe just dust them with some peat and wet it before adding a new moss. And like i said they tend to come back sometimes so another reason not to pull them.

Keep an eye out for orchids also that have live moss planted as a base, i found one once and the moss was awsome for the viv. oh and live spaghnum moss is good too.

i looked at that ebay link but it was expired if it is the same as this one...Live Moss, 1 lb box, great for Outdoors or Terrariums - eBay (item 110292760157 end time Jan-22-09 11:35:36 PST)

Then it looks like the seller is in Georgia, and i'd say its likely that Georgia mosses would have a high chance of working in a viv.

And hey leaf litter is awsome too...if mosses arent working for you. I cant give up my moss lawn though, love it to much. so since the back of my tanks are usually heavily planted i stuff all kinds of dead plant matter and leaves back there, that way i get the best of both worlds. 

Plus i think its smart to remove as little plant material as possible from a mostly closed system like a viv. Your plants and animals will be better for it and your viv will last much longer. if i dont like a plant, or after pruning i'll let the cut or pulled plants dry out then stuff the dead matter back into the viv out of sight so some of the nutrients go back in...like compost basically.

good luck.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

jubjub47 said:


> You need to use a tropical moss. Moss found in your backyard or that sellers backyard is not likely going to take hold in the tropical conditions in your vivarium. The popular mosses that are used most are Java, Riccia and Kyoto. Java moss can be bought at most fish stores as an underwater moss. It will eventually begin to grow terrestrially if given enough light and misting. Riccia is actually not a moss, but grows like a moss and requires the same care as java for the most part.



Anything else will die after a few mos or so. Also those types of outdoor grown mosses may contain fertilizers or insecticides that may be harmful to the frogs. So you have to be very careful. I would only go with the ones suggested above, and purchase them form a frogger. Quite a few people in here sell those types, at least the riccia and java.


----------

